
Before test of rote memorization move your eyes from side to side for about 30 seconds. - amichail
http://scienceblogs.com/cognitivedaily/2009/04/a_quick_eye-exercise_can_impro.php
======
pchivers
Interesting article. There's a type of psychotherapy called EMDR
(<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/EMDR>) which claims that moving the eyes from
side to side during the recall of traumatic experiences can help reprocess the
trauma in a beneficial manner, but I've never known what to make of this
theory. Maybe there is something to it after all.

------
jodrellblank
For any westerner, moving their eyes left-right is what happens when reading,
and learning and reading have been linked since, well, learning to read.

Is moving the eyes from side to side enough of a mimicry of reading to prime
onesself to learn things?

Does the same hemispheric communication enhancement happen when reading?

